# Stock offset on the 17" eco rim



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Its been posted here before but I can't find it right now, I'm pretty sure stock Eco wheels are 17x7 +42.


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

thanks


----------

